# Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC



## Tony Montana (May 18, 2009)

Hey folks I have a problem with my network adapter, everytime i play a game my Local Area Connection gets disconnected and I have to re-install the driver after several trials for the installation to succeed...
I access the internet via LAN cable connected to my Livebox, but the problem is not with the livebox but with the adapter itself!!
Please help!!!Thanx in advance..:wink:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

pc specs please so I can help you locate the correct driver.
(make and model)


----------



## Tony Montana (May 18, 2009)

Thanx for replying to the post dude!:smile:

Motherboard: Biostar G31-M7 TE 
Intel Dual Core 2.5 Ghz
2 GB RAM
Graphic Card: GeForce 7100 GS 128MB(Turbo cache upto 512MB)

Actually i noticed that the problem occurs when the game accidentally gets minimized, by pressing the windows button or when I get prompts like the Sticky Keys...It's like if the game was not well quit, the LAN would get disconnected!!
But this was not the case before!:normal:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Also what is the psu you are using in the pc?

Brand name and watts?
you may need to open the side panel of the pc to find out.


----------



## Tony Montana (May 18, 2009)

I found this information: ATX12V p4 power supply
Will it help?


----------



## Tony Montana (May 18, 2009)

I got a clearer view of the problem..The "connected " icon is shown on the icon notification area..All is working fine,I close all main programs like messenger,imesh and other stuffs..I open the game and it runs fine. But after quitting the game there's a cross on the LAN icon and it says network cable unplugged!

It is also that when I uninstall the driver and restart my pc to install it again the problem does not get solved!
I shutdown my PC and turn off the power compoletely,then I put the PC on after a couple of minutes.I run the driver setup again,the installation runs fine and the problem gets solved! It is as if I have to switch off the power completely and turn on my PC after a couple of minutes for the driver to be installed properly...Its really a waste of time to do this!My vendor won't advise me on that!:4-dontkno
PLEASE HELP!!!:sigh:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for your ethernet Lan driver:

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/support/download.php

Go here for your graphics card driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Note: Need to replace the power supply unit, go here and read this article:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Heres how to replace it:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/362

If you need help or advice on a power supply unit just ask.


----------



## Tony Montana (May 18, 2009)

For the motherboard driver: I don't know what to select in the category "Graphic Card", "IPC" and "SFFPC".
My motherboard is G31M7TE ver6.4.
For the GeForce Graphic card I find: 
GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i (under the "products supported" tab)
But is 7100 "GS" also supported?
Lastly, for the power supply, which power supply do you reccomend be to buy?
(I mean the specs, how many Watts?? Or can you just suggest me a good one that's rather cheap and fully compatible with my motherboard? Thanx


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for graphics card driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_185.85_whql.html

Note: just choose series 7 (for 7100 GS) next time you have to update it.

You will need 750 - 850 watt psu


----------

